# The Rock (Corregidor)



## Spr.Earl (29 Nov 2003)

I‘ve down loaded a few photo‘s I took when I visited the Island of Corregidor back in 01.

Just go to Misc. in the Photo link and under Former Battle Site‘s

For give me for I‘m not adroit at P.C.‘s LOL.
The sequence of photo‘s is not to my likeing but I tried !
Photo‘s of the gun Emplacement‘s and other interesting site‘s on the Island.

If you ever get that way you can stay on the Island or camp.Camping cost‘s about $5.00 U.S. a day and you are allowed to walk any where on the Island and also dive around the Island but are not allowed to touch or recover anything you find same goes when camping and hiking on the Island.

When I was there they were just opening up the East end of the Island as it‘s still full of U.X.O.‘s when I was there the Phil. Navy found a old dock with stacked 12" Shell‘s FUSED!
They just removed the fuse‘s and dumped them in Manila bay.They find Grenade‘s,all calibre‘s of Ammo U.S. and Japanese still.


The Island is to the Philippino‘s as is the Death Railway in Thailand is to the Thai‘s.

A Place of Honour and Respect.

When I have more time I‘ll put more info for each photo.

It took me over 2hrs (AHHH) to down load them well I‘m still learning!

Ahhh Iv‘e tried to add other photo‘s but either site won‘t except them or I‘m a real dummy!!

Oh on the real side!!

The Philippino Veteran‘s who were promised all the benifit‘s for fighting along side and for the U.S. still have not recieved those benifit‘s as thier American fellow Combatent‘s have and still recieve!


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 Dec 2003)

I‘ve uploaded some more photo‘s after much fighting with the 21st Century!!

Hey you youngun‘s are lucky growing up with this stuff!!


----------



## Jungle (11 Jan 2004)

The eqpt in the pics looks in good condition, considering it has been sitting in a tropical climate for decades.
I saw a documentary a while ago about the Airborne operation that took place on Corregidor. They showed the DZ, it was covered with large boulders... they took very heavy casualties from the drop, have you seen the DZ ?


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Jungle:
> [qb] The eqpt in the pics looks in good condition, considering it has been sitting in a tropical climate for decades.
> I saw a documentary a while ago about the Airborne operation that took place on Corregidor. They showed the DZ, it was covered with large boulders... they took very heavy casualties from the drop, have you seen the DZ ? [/qb]


Jungle,the only restoration that has been taken is the repainting of all the gun‘s and keeping the jungle away from the emplacemant‘s.
The Island is basicly still as is.
To the Philippino People it‘s a place of Honour!!

As to the DZ,yes I walked it with the guide and questioned him the only thing‘s that were removed was UXO‘S and the debrie of War and the replacing a new flag pole

The DZ is still there   
The DZ was the H.Q. and Officer‘s QTR.‘s Plus Rank‘s Shack‘s (cooler)
The Philippino Army Shack‘s were Mid Side.
F‘n hot whenI was there!!


I walked up to the second story of the Shack‘s Top Side when the Park Ranger‘s caught me     "Get Down"!

To this day you can still see the Co.Name‘s,Platoon‘s,and Insignia‘s on the shack‘s

On top side is the museum but I ran out of film     (DZ) 
It‘s amazing!

It was one of the biggest loss‘ in the U.S. Para History that Jump,even though I‘m not a Para I know what they sufferd on that jump   

Yes the DZ is there!


----------



## Jungle (11 Jan 2004)

I saw footage of the drop, it was a massacre. Thanks...


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by S_Baker:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Sherwood I disagree with you.
Just after the War ended your Congress recinded the Bill that would have given all Philippino Combatent‘s the same right‘s a American‘s plus Citezenship! Promise‘s made !!

Never mind the theft of the Philippino Treasury!

Don‘t argue with me on this one!
I‘m married to a Philippina and have researched on behalf of her family as to benifit‘s and their just reward‘s!!

Your Government still does not recognise or will not give what is due to those Philippino Men and Women who fought on your behalf!

They are still waiting what is due to them from your Country!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Jan 2004)

Hmm, Sherwood, you seem to have conveniently ignored me when I posted about the Purge of 1917 during our Medal of Honor discussion.  I do invite you to record your comments on the thread called QUESTION OF THE WEEK.  I had posted info on the entire Regiment that received the Medal of Honor for re-enlisting during the Civil War and you called those facts "allegations."  Were you still doing research on that?


----------



## mattoigta (11 Jan 2004)

s_baker:



> Originally posted by Michael Dorosh:
> [qb] record your comments on the thread called QUESTION OF THE WEEK.[/qb]


back on topic; what is the significance of "the Hole"?


----------

